# 12/8 or 6/8 time. What is the difference?



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What got me going on this was Whipping Post by the Allman Brothers. When I started counting along with the song one day, I thought 6/8 fit quite nicely. But I read some place recently that is was 12/8. How can you tell the difference???


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Really just a feel thing, feel meaning where the strong beat goes. In 6/8 there is a strong beat on 1 followed by two less strong but equal beats, then a medium strong beat on 4 followed again by two less strong beats. In 12/8 the strong and medium beats are on 1 and 7. Listen carefully and you will hear it in Whipping Post.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

It really can be counted either way... Time signature considerations are more for scoring a piece. Typically a 12/8 piece would be a longer pattern that repeats on the one. If it repeats on seven you can just count it in six... Because it is is six beat pattern. Really what you are more comfortable with


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Same difference as is found between 2/4 and 4/4.

Imagine each (2/4 and 4/4) filled with all triplets, and there's your 6/8 vs 12/8 in a nutshell.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Lots of good info here.

As well ....... (and if it helps understand the difference better) ..... the number on top in a time signature is the number of beats in a bar ...... with the number on the bottom being an indicator for what note gets one beat ....... so for 12/8 ..... there are 12 beats to the bar with the 1/8 notes getting one beat each.

As mentioned ..... the most important function of the difference is probably for scoring ...... and maybe to a slightly lesser degree ......... communicating with drummers.

I am not a drummer ....... but I think when either 6/8 or 12/8 is specified, most drummers will give you a slightly different feel for each ...... and, as mentioned above, probably based on whether they like to give the first beat of a bar a little more emphasis ..... (or not!) 

Both are found in pop/folk/rock music ........ apparently most polkas tend to be scored in 6/8 ....... 12/8 tends to have a shuffle feel and apparently used a lot for slow blues.

Seeing "Since I've Been Loving You" (Led Zep) scored in 12/8 was probably my first lesson with trying to understand/hear the difference.

Hope this helps.


Edit - just checked the sheet music on a couple more classic slow blues favourites of mine ........ 

Still Got the Blues - Gary Moore was apparently scored in 6/8

I Put a Spell On You - Creedence was apparently scored in 12/8


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

A good point. Drummers like to stick it to the ONE. 
So in six, every seventh beat will be accented.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

A shuffle beat isn't usually a true 12/8. It's usually 4/4 with a triplet feel applied to the certain beats in the bar. It swings. Compare the rhythm of an Irish jig to your favorite shuffle or swing and the difference is obvious.


----------

